# Ziyi Zhang



## 7starmantis (Sep 9, 2002)

Anyone know much about her MA background if any ? I have found alot on her life and acting career, but nothing on her MA background. Does she have any formal MA training? Anyone know? This is the girls from Rush Hour 2 and Crouching Tiger.


7sm


----------



## arnisador (Sep 9, 2002)

She had no martial arts training prior to the movie.


----------



## AvPKenpo (Sep 9, 2002)

The only thing that I have found thus far is that she was enrolled in a Dance School.  I have found nothing about MA.  She might not have any other experience except Dancing.

Michael


----------



## 7starmantis (Sep 9, 2002)

Yeah, I knew she had experience dancing, but couldn't find anything about her MA experience. I guess hse really didn't have any before any of her movies. Hollywood can do amazing things.


7sm


----------



## Kirk (Sep 9, 2002)

You can get more information here.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

she looks good


----------

